# Avatar & Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Break 1 Billion In Sales



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

Avatar! What a movie
Call Of duty: Modern Warfare 2! What a game!

It seems the whole world is into these two, with each of them racking up over 1 billion in sales! 
http://www.techinfo-4u.com/2010/01/14/avatar-modern-warfare-2-join-the-billionaires-club/


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

Avatar was an amazing movie.

Apparently Jame Cameron thinks so too, lol :
http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-avatar-trilogy.html

Never did get into the Call of Duty Games, I have heard alot of good about them though.


----------

